# iPad mini retina, sans le retira (véridique)



## djoole (29 Novembre 2013)

Hello,

Une petite anecdote rigolote : ce midi je suis allé à la Fnac de Gennevilliers, j'en ai profité pour découvrir de visu l'iPad mini retina et l'iPad Air.

Je prends en mains le mini retina, et là tout de suite, je me dis que berk, ce retina casse pas des briques, je vois les pixels à l'oeil nu.

Du coup j'ai un doute, je retourne l'iPad, bah il est bien gris sidéral, c'est donc bien un retira 

Juste à coté il y a un mini non retira noir, je le chope et compare les 2 écrans ; et là c'est le drame, ils sont quasi similaires (un peu mieux sur le retira, mais pixels aussi visibles).

Conclusion : Apple a refilé à la Fnac un iPad mini retina dont l'écran n'était pas retira.

Oui oui on peut le dire : lol

En plus c'était le seul mini "retira" du magasin ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------

Pour appuyer mes dires, j'ai pris en photos le "faux retina", le non retina, et le Air.
Normalement, le mini retira devrait être encore mieux défini que le Air qui est magnifique, ben regardez bien le résultat  :

Air :






Mini non retina :





Mini "retira mon oeil" :






Je ne me suis même pas donné la peine de faire remarquer ce "bug" à un vendeur, je le voyais déjà me prendre pour un guignol..


----------



## chafpa (30 Novembre 2013)

Pas mal le gag mais tu aurais pu chambrer un vendeur.


----------

